# Australia or Canada - Best country to immigrate?



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,
Australia or Canada, which is a best country to immigrate to ? taking into account Job opportunity for IT, free medicare, living cost, children s free schooling, and above all friendly people to socialize with. 

Kindly give ur inputs, particularly from people already living in those countries.


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

there are so many views,but no replies yet..

did i ask something wrong?  

i still haven't made my mind, so please give your valuable suggestions..:focus:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

This has already been discussed on the forum before, which is probably why no one is responding. You may find this thread helpful: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/109846-australia-canada.html

If you do a search on the forum, you will probably find other threads on this topic. Perhaps if you had specific questions or were focusing on specific cities (remember, Canada and Australia are huge countries) people would be able to provide more input.


----------



## chippsss (Aug 20, 2012)

Australia wins hands down - but be ready for a long ride to get in ! 





nowhere said:


> Hello,
> Australia or Canada, which is a best country to immigrate to ? taking into account Job opportunity for IT, free medicare, living cost, children s free schooling, and above all friendly people to socialize with.
> 
> Kindly give ur inputs, particularly from people already living in those countries.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

chippsss said:


> Australia wins hands down - but be ready for a long ride to get in !


Kinda subjective... one man's junk is another man's treasure and all that!


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Australia No Doubt about it


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> This has already been discussed on the forum before, which is probably why no one is responding. You may find this thread helpful: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/109846-australia-canada.html
> 
> If you do a search on the forum, you will probably find other threads on this topic. Perhaps if you had specific questions or were focusing on specific cities (remember, Canada and Australia are huge countries) people would be able to provide more input.


my search didn't return proper links, and my bad laziness too..

thanks for the link, ozbound12..


----------



## nowhere (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks everyone for the response..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

nowhere said:


> Hello,
> Australia or Canada, which is a best country to immigrate to ? taking into account Job opportunity for IT, free medicare, living cost, children s free schooling, and above all friendly people to socialize with.
> 
> Kindly give ur inputs, particularly from people already living in those countries.


 If you can tolerate -30 C then Canada may be a better choice


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

-30 C is terrible..




EE-India said:


> If you can tolerate -30 C then Canada may be a better choice


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> -30 C is terrible..


Depends how you manage, 0 C in Australia is much worst than -30 in Canada because system in Australia not prepared for winter like no centralised heater , no skywalk etc , read the other thread , this was discussed in detail . BTW what was minimum temperature you have experienced so far !


----------



## nit.bas (Apr 2, 2015)

Which would be better place to migrate - Aus or Canada right now. Interms of opportunities, living cost, heath... Guys any suggestion.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

When it comes to geography, most of expaters are from Asia. They want to keep in touch with relatives, friends in their country so Australia ( GMT+10 ) is better than Canada (GMT-8). About climate, winter in Canada is about -30C to -50C, the one who likes this temperature is a super man. I'm normal, not a super man


----------



## krishnakes (May 1, 2015)

Dear Friends, Experts & Migrants,

My self Krishna Kumar from India. I done Diploma in Electrical & Electronics Engg. I have 7 Years Experience in Electrical Engineering CAD Drafting Field, Currently i am working in Saudi Arabia for past 3 years. I am looking for Migrate to Australia or Canada for a new job & new life. But i am confused for where to Migrate. My profile matches both Country Skilled Migrant List In Australia (ANZSCO Code: 312311_Electrical Engineering Draftsperson) & In Canada (NOC B Group #225 Technical occupations in architecture, drafting, surveying, geomatics and meteorology). I am planning to migrate with my wife. She is a IT professional. So can anyone from expert panel guide me which country is best for my profession, easy to get job, finding school for kids, Medical Cover, Living Cost & Easy to get PR Visa. 

NOTE: Please Don't reply with some old Reply in the forum for reference. I already go through all replies. All are from 2010 to 2012. I need current condition. Hope i get proper reply from people.

Regards, 
Krishna


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Try Australia. AUS is a better bet when compared to Canada (not because of weather). It is not easy to get a job in Canada unless you have Canadian Work Experience.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

JK684 said:


> Try Australia. AUS is a better bet when compared to Canada (not because of weather). It is not easy to get a job in Canada unless you have Canadian Work Experience.


then, same applies for Australia too..local experience matters a lot.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yaa I know that. Local experience matters every where. Getting job in Canada is more tougher than Australia, that is what I heard from people who are already in Canada.


----------



## santoshpatil (Feb 4, 2014)

Do you have a bachelors degree in your field of work? If you dont have it then it means you wont be able to claim points for your education and your skill assessment might also be affected since they may not consider a big part of your work experience to offset for the bachelors degree. You may want to check if you could make your wife the main applicant (provided she has a bachelors degree in her field of work and has a minimum of 5+ years of experience )



krishnakes said:


> Dear Friends, Experts & Migrants,
> 
> My self Krishna Kumar from India. I done Diploma in Electrical & Electronics Engg. I have 7 Years Experience in Electrical Engineering CAD Drafting Field, Currently i am working in Saudi Arabia for past 3 years. I am looking for Migrate to Australia or Canada for a new job & new life. But i am confused for where to Migrate. My profile matches both Country Skilled Migrant List In Australia (ANZSCO Code: 312311_Electrical Engineering Draftsperson) & In Canada (NOC B Group #225 Technical occupations in architecture, drafting, surveying, geomatics and meteorology). I am planning to migrate with my wife. She is a IT professional. So can anyone from expert panel guide me which country is best for my profession, easy to get job, finding school for kids, Medical Cover, Living Cost & Easy to get PR Visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Huy said:


> When it comes to geography, most of expaters are from Asia. They want to keep in touch with relatives, friends in their country so Australia ( GMT+10 ) is better than Canada (GMT-8). About climate, winter in Canada is about -30C to -50C, the one who likes this temperature is a super man. I'm normal, not a super man


Unless you live at the Arctic circle in the north of Canada, you'll never experience weather of -30C to -50C. Toronto winters average around -5C (there will be days that feel like -20C but they balance out with days of +5C) and Vancouver is around 0C.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Unless you live at the Arctic circle in the north of Canada, you'll never experience weather of -30C to -50C. Toronto winters average around -5C (there will be days that feel like -20C but they balance out with days of +5C) and Vancouver is around 0C.


Yeah really. I lived in Montreal for years and never experienced -30 to -50 and it's one of Canada's colder cities. The winters do sometimes feel a bit long in the tooth and the snow can be a bit annoying at times (driving in it, shovelling it, walking in it), but the temperatures are never particularly cold. And it's only like that in winter. Autumn, spring and summer are pleasant and particularly in summer, quite hot and humid.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

krishnakes said:


> Dear Friends, Experts & Migrants,
> 
> My self Krishna Kumar from India. I done Diploma in Electrical & Electronics Engg. I have 7 Years Experience in Electrical Engineering CAD Drafting Field, Currently i am working in Saudi Arabia for past 3 years. I am looking for Migrate to Australia or Canada for a new job & new life. But i am confused for where to Migrate. My profile matches both Country Skilled Migrant List In Australia (ANZSCO Code: 312311_Electrical Engineering Draftsperson) & In Canada (NOC B Group #225 Technical occupations in architecture, drafting, surveying, geomatics and meteorology). I am planning to migrate with my wife. She is a IT professional. So can anyone from expert panel guide me which country is best for my profession, easy to get job, finding school for kids, Medical Cover, Living Cost & Easy to get PR Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Krishna,

Remember the basic rule for salary in most of the countries would depend on their cost of living and at the end of the day your final savings would not vary between from 5 to 10% (maximum). I bet no one can give you correct answer unless you experience it personally. Because firstly your question is broad and secondly you cannot compare these two countries in all sectors except they are popular for migration at this stage. So I recommend you to decide where do you want to move. 

Cheers.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

0 degree is freezing point of water. -30, -100 and 0 - all are one at the same. We wont be bear it unless we protect with various gears


----------



## tdotguy (May 22, 2015)

*Viewpoint of a Canadian*

I've been living in Toronto for about 15 years, and been a Canadian for my entire life. -50C is pretty unlikely. Maybe in the prairies you might see -30 pretty frequently. I think -5 is also optimistic as is +5 for Toronto. On avg, I would say in winter, you're looking at about -10C on avg. With windchill, say - 15C. This past Feb, with windchill, -35C was pretty common. I was in Australia for all of Feb, so I'm happy I wasn't here for one of the coldest months in recorded history. To the guy who thinks 0, -30, -100 is the same. Have you ever experienced -30C? I will guarantee you that 0C will feel like summer in comparison.

Van in winter is mild, temps don't even really go to 0C. You're looking at +5 to +10C on average. However, winters in Vancouver can still be miserable. It rains almost every day, and it's normal to have no sunshine for extended periods in winter (like 30+ days with no sun). The saving grace for Vancouver is that you are very close to the mountains. If you are really into winter sports (skiing, snowboarding), it is heaven as Whistler/Blackcomb is about 2 hrs away by car, while local mountains are 20 - 30 mins away.

Overall, Toronto is a good city to live in. However, be ready for horrible public transit (Aussie's complain, but Toronto is far worse than Sydney or Melbourne). Construction literally covers the entire city. This is not an exaggeration, every major road, or highway is under construction year round. I've been here for 15 years, and have never seen NOT seen construction everywhere. Massive traffic everywhere, anytime of day. We have highways with like 20 lanes in some parts, and still have traffic. Also, Toronto is very much like New York in that your career is a real grind. Things move very quickly here, work-life balance is not so easy.

In terms of work, I haven't looked for a job in Australia yet, so I can't compare the two. In Canada, there is a lot of competition in the IT market. I just interviewed a guy from Hungary who immigrated to Canada 3 weeks ago. He has no local Canadian experience, but our company is prepared to offer him a position. Local experience helps, but in general, all we really care about is, can you do the job? No matter where you are, if you have the skills and ability you will be hired. Also, communication is key. If you are indeed "Superior" at English with the requisite qualifications, you will have no problem getting hired.

Honestly, every city is going to have it's warts. Both Canada and Australia are amazing countries to immigrate to. I don't think you can lose picking either one. I am lucky to have grown up in Canada. However, I am moving to Australia because I'm ready for a new start. Better weather, easier access to Asia, better work-life balance. I've visited Australia a few times already and have a pretty good idea of how much more expensive it is compared to Toronto, but it is a price I'm comfortable paying for a lifestyle I've been waiting for my entire life.



Maggie-May24 said:


> Unless you live at the Arctic circle in the north of Canada, you'll never experience weather of -30C to -50C. Toronto winters average around -5C (there will be days that feel like -20C but they balance out with days of +5C) and Vancouver is around 0C.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

tdotguy said:


> Overall, Toronto is a good city to live in.  However, be ready for horrible public transit (Aussie's complain, but Toronto is far worse than Sydney or Melbourne). Construction literally covers the entire city. This is not an exaggeration, every major road, or highway is under construction year round. I've been here for 15 years, and have never seen NOT seen construction everywhere. Massive traffic everywhere, anytime of day. We have highways with like 20 lanes in some parts, and still have traffic. Also, Toronto is very much like New York in that your career is a real grind. Things move very quickly here, work-life balance is not so easy.


I'm also from Toronto and and know well the common joke that there are two seasons - winter and construction 

If you can live near a subway station, public transportation isn't too bad as long as you don't mind the crowds. If you need to take the bus, and assuming it's just one bus without connections, it's a headache. Not sure if it's better or worse than being parked on the 401 for the daily commute. I was lucky enough to always live and work in the west end so could avoid the worst of it.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I'm also from Toronto and and know well the common joke that there are two seasons - winter and construction  If you can live near a subway station, public transportation isn't too bad as long as you don't mind the crowds. If you need to take the bus, and assuming it's just one bus without connections, it's a headache. Not sure if it's better or worse than being parked on the 401 for the daily commute. I was lucky enough to always live and work in the west end so could avoid the worst of it.


As far as public transport is concerned, Melbourne and Sydney are the same. If you live by a train station and work in the CBD your commute will probably be quite bearable. Otherwise it's a nightmare. Public transport anywhere in Australia is shockingly bad. Trams are slow and decrepit. Trains are overcrowded and the whole system is ridiculously expensive. What I wouldn't give for a decent subway system...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Folks - the answer to this question depends on why you are immigrating. 

There are many factors, ofcourse. I found the one below quite interesting:

Transparency International's CORRUPTION PERCEPTIONS INDEX
https://www.transparency.org/cpi2014/results


----------

